# Fluval Vicenza 260 limited edition



## crazy72

These have been discontinued and apparently Hagen is out of stock. Has anyone seen one in a store somewhere, or know of someone having one and looking at selling it? I'd be interested.

Also, I'd be interested in comments (good/bad) if anyone has one.

PM me with details.

Thanks.


----------



## Chappy

Hey Franck: You're going to have to sell a LOT of krib babies to buy one of those bad boys!!!! 

Aquariums West Fluval Vicenza Limited Edition Aquarium .com


----------



## crazy72

-N/A- said:


> Hey Franck: You're going to have to sell a LOT of krib babies to buy one of those bad boys!!!!
> 
> Aquariums West Fluval Vicenza Limited Edition Aquarium .com


Thanks Shelley. Yeah I know, they ain't cheap. And I can't even count on the krib market to become a seller's market because I don't have kribs anymore! 

I was at Aq West last week-end and talked to Jeannie there. That's how I know that Fluval is sold out...


----------



## Chappy

crazy72 said:


> .... I don't have kribs anymore!


I just happen to know someone who has a pair of kribs that *WON'T STOP SPAWNING *if you're ever interested  Took a couple of dozen up to April's on Saturday and when I came back home, mom and dad were proudly displaying their newest pod of 100+ Man oh MAN, they are the most AWESOME parents I have ever seen. You did a great job with those fish, Franck.


----------



## crazy72

-N/A- said:


> Man oh MAN, they are the most AWESOME parents I have ever seen.


Great to hear. Yes these two are amazing. The most prolific of all pairs I've had, and also the best parents. Are they still getting along together, not bickering even with a pod of fry around?


----------



## Chappy

crazy72 said:


> Great to hear. Yes these two are amazing. The most prolific of all pairs I've had, and also the best parents. Are they still getting along together, not bickering even with a pod of fry around?


This most recent spawning is their 8th since I got them from you. After the 4th, I had to remove the male because they were very violent with each other after the next two or three spawnings. But now, they stay together all the way through. No more nipping or bickering at all. I wish they'd show my discus how it should be done


----------



## crazy72

-N/A- said:


> This most recent spawning is their 8th since I got them from you. After the 4th, I had to remove the male because they were very violent with each other after the next two or three spawnings. But now, they stay together all the way through. No more nipping or bickering at all. I wish they'd show my discus how it should be done


It's great to hear that they're happy. Thanks for taking such good care of them.

Are they in the same tank as your discus? Has a diskrib ever been produced? Now THAT would pay for a 260 LE in no time.


----------



## Chappy

crazy72 said:


> It's great to hear that they're happy. Thanks for taking such good care of them.
> 
> Are they in the same tank as your discus? Has a diskrib ever been produced? Now THAT would pay for a 260 LE in no time.


The kribs can't handle 86 degrees  Nope, right now mom and dad and babies have the Osaka all to themselves. Once the fry are big enough, I'll give them to April and set up another tank just for the parent kribs. Then the Osaka will be turned into a multi colored heckel tank. It's going to look pretty cool.


----------



## Chappy

Hey Franck - all the fish chat made me decide to treat myself to an afternoon of fish store hopping! I used to head out almost every weekend, but haven't been for over 6 months  Anyhow, on my travels I came across your tank at a shop in Richmond. I'll email you the price - don't get excited, it was way more than it should have been. I forgot how much fun fish store hopping is - didn't need anything and have no room in any tanks for fish, but I sure did buy TONS of fish food so my beasties will be VERY happy with their dinner tonight :bigsmile: and it was neat to see what's out there. I just love all the new Fluval tanks.


----------



## crazy72

Thanks a lot Shelley. PM replied.


----------



## crazy72

Sooooo, a little bird tells me that Hagen might have a few left after all...


----------



## April

They are in my Hagen catalogue.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.275092,-122.835410


----------



## crazy72

April said:


> They are in my Hagen catalogue.


Oh I didn't realise that you could order these April.

I think they are still in the catalogues, but Hagen dropped the price on them recently and it looks like there are very few left now.


----------



## April

I'd have to ask . Ill ask out of curiosity for myself also.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.274932,-122.835732


----------



## Chappy

Soooooooo...............????????????


----------



## April

Lol I was a bit distracted with counters exploding in the middle of the night...
I'll call on Monday or Tuesday.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.275087,-122.835509


----------



## crazy72

-N/A- said:


> Soooooooo...............????????????


Was this a "Soooo April what did you find out?" or a "Soooo Franck do you have any news to share?".


----------



## Chappy

crazy72 said:


> Was this a "Soooo April what did you find out?" or a "Soooo Franck do you have any news to share?".


Good catch! Actually it was a "Soooooo Franck, I knew you wouldn't be able to stick to just one tank for long" :bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile:


----------



## crazy72

-N/A- said:


> Good catch! Actually it was a "Soooooo Franck, I knew you wouldn't be able to stick to just one tank for long" :bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile:


Only one tank here. You can come and check for yourself.


----------



## April

Maybe we can turn Shelley into the mts surveillance officer!

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.275056,-122.835509


----------



## crazy72

April said:


> Maybe we can turn Shelley into the mts surveillance officer!


Good idea! Raincoat and all.


----------



## Chappy

April said:


> Maybe we can turn Shelley into the mts surveillance officer!
> 
> ---
> I am here: Google Maps


As a recovering MTS addict myself, I may not be the best person for the job but I do appreciate your faith in me, April :bigsmile:


----------



## crazy72

Well, I splashed out.


----------



## Arcteryx

They're sharp looking tanks. Gotta hand it to Fluval for designing tanks that are made to be fashion conscious... not sure how much of a factor it is for most people, but it's high on the list for my better half.


----------



## Luke78

Nice pickup Franck! Its a great unit,and very stylish to say the least.You wanna pick one up for me? Messing with ya, whats the plans with this setup? Make sure you save the box for your new furry friend, iam sure she wouldnt mind taking a nap in there! Keep us posted with this one!



crazy72 said:


> Well, I splashed out.


----------



## crazy72

Arcteryx said:


> They're sharp looking tanks. Gotta hand it to Fluval for designing tanks that are made to be fashion conscious... not sure how much of a factor it is for most people, but it's high on the list for my better half.


That's exactly right. It depends on how high the looks rank on one's list. And I have to admit that it ranks high on mine. I know that many hard-core hobbyist would disagree with this, but for me it does rank high. The way I see it, if I use this tank for even 5 years, and I tell myself "dang this is a beautiful tank" every day, then it's worth the extra money, compared to buying say two regular tanks with the same money. I saw this tank set up once at Aq West a year or two ago, and "dang this is a beautiful tank" is exactly what I thought back then.


----------



## crazy72

Luke78 said:


> Nice pickup Franck! Its a great unit,and very stylish to say the least.You wanna pick one up for me? Messing with ya, whats the plans with this setup? Make sure you save the box for your new furry friend, iam sure she wouldnt mind taking a nap in there! Keep us posted with this one!


Thanks Luke. I don't know what I'll do with it. I bought it because Hagen dropped the price on them and there were very few left. It's not that I had specific plans in mind for a second tank. I might keep just this one tank and sell my Vicenza 160 back. Or I might keep both, but in that case this one will have to wait for a while before it's set up, because my fishy budget has taken a serious blow.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Great pickup.

As for price vs. aesthetics....I bought an ADA cube garden, so you know where I lean. I think people with fishrooms don't care, but it's tough for the better half to deal with a monstrosity with cables and salt stains sitting in the middle of the living room....


----------



## Chappy

So, Franck.....when is it going to be ready to fill with wild discus? April has a sale on now  

I'm glad you were able to grab one of these tanks while there are still a few to be had. Great score.


----------



## crazy72

-N/A- said:


> So, Franck.....when is it going to be ready to fill with wild discus? April has a sale on now
> 
> I'm glad you were able to grab one of these tanks while there are still a few to be had. Great score.


Discus? Not a chance. Neither wild nor domestic. I'm happy in low-maintenance land. 

Yes I put it together today and it looks pretty sleek. I have no idea when I'll set it up because the purchase has made a large hole in my pockets, but for the time being I'm happy to admire it empty. Talking about low maintenance.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Haha..yeah Franck. My 46 bow is low maintenance like that. T8 bulb, Eheim 2075, sand and wood, almost no plants. Low bioload. Feed and water change once a week that's it. Easy peasy.


----------



## crazy72

2wheelsx2 said:


> Haha..yeah Franck. My 46 bow is low maintenance like that. T8 bulb, Eheim 2075, sand and wood, almost no plants. Low bioload. Feed and water change once a week that's it. Easy peasy.


That's right. I can understand it becoming boring eventually, and the need for more challenging tanks, but right now I'm quite happy with this approach to the hobby. Although it's starting to look like Mr. Panduro in my Vicenza 180 is just about to make my life a little more stressful...


----------



## davej

What is the ultimate plan Franck? Planted? Pecos? Discus?
Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## crazy72

davej said:


> What is the ultimate plan Franck? Planted? Pecos? Discus?
> Inquiring minds want to know.


Hey Dave - I don't know yet what I'll do with it, but it'll have to be low maintenance. So low tech, LED lights, lightly planted, light bioload, and easy fish. So no plecos or discus . Probably something similar in spirit to what my Vicenza 180 is at the moment. Probably a few schools of small fish. Either South America or South Asia. I've been thinking of a few possibilities. I like this stage of a tank set-up where you picture all kinds of possible fish combinations and aquascapes actually, so I'm in no rush. Which is good because my pretty much burned my fishy budget on the tank ! I was hoping to see some good prices on LED light strips for boxing day but was a little disappointed on that front, so I passed.

Anyway, the first decision to make is whether to sell back my Vicenza 180 or keep both. Still pondering...


----------



## Chappy

Are you picturing *THIS*????










 :bigsmile:


----------



## crazy72

Ha Ha Shelley you're at this again?!

Personally I can only picture the lower part of it.


----------



## Chappy

You could do a Sponge Bob Square Pants theme......April has some AWESOME SBSP ornaments .....


----------



## crazy72

A few pics of the tank set up (but not running) in our living room. I love it.

Stand light off:










Stand light on - w/ flash:










Stand light on - w/o flash:










They put a hole in the stand top, right in the middle, so that the stand light also shines down onto the centre shelf. Very clever.


----------



## Chappy

Ohhhhhhh, very, VERY nice.


----------



## crazy72

-N/A- said:


> Ohhhhhhh, very, VERY nice.


Thanks. 

I have to say I'm not disappointed. It's really a piece of furniture just as much as a tank. In fact, now that I think of it, it's probably the nicest piece of furniture in our household.


----------



## Chappy

crazy72 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I have to say I'm not disappointed. It's really a piece of furniture just as much as a tank. In fact, now that I think of it, it's probably the nicest piece of furniture in our household.


That's exactly what I was thinking - it doesn't look like a tank so much, although it clearly is. Plus it blends in nicely with the wood floor.


----------



## crazy72

-N/A- said:


> That's exactly what I was thinking


You mean, that it's the nicest piece of furniture in our household?


----------



## Chappy

crazy72 said:


> You mean, that it's the nicest piece of furniture in our household?


Nice try, buddy - I've seen your place. That tank fits right in there with the rest of your beautiful furniture  Where did you put the Influenza?


----------



## crazy72

-N/A- said:


> Nice try, buddy - I've seen your place. That tank fits right in there with the rest of your beautiful furniture  Where did you put the Influenza?


He he just kidding. In fact, to be quite honest, the only piece of furniture that I prefer to the new tank is the couch. It's more comfy to sit/lie in. 

It's upstairs in our living room. Exactly where my 60G High used to be. It just makes sense there.


----------



## crazy72

Just a quick update with a few developments. 

Basically, I've decided to keep both tanks, at least for the time being. I might not set up the 260 very soon because it needs equipment that I'd like to find at a good price and I'm not in a rush, but my mind is set and I started casually looking for the equipment. LED strips, large stump (ideally manzanita) and flat stones are on the list... 

The plan is to make the 260 the same kind of community tank that I have now in the 180. SA community, mostly tetras, probably with a school of cories and maybe some marbled hatchets. I'll move my cardinals and lemon tetras in there, as well as the white sand, and I'll add a couple of schools or different tetras (I'm thinking rummy nose and serpae, but we'll see). But still a light bioload to keep the maintenance down. Then the 180 would be a species tank for the Panduros. With only a few dither fish. I'm thinking Endler's at the moment, a couple of males and a bunch of females to provide live food for the Panduros. And if/when I have time, I might try my hand at conditioning the Panduros and see if they can breed for me. That's the plan!


----------



## jobber

crazy72 said:


> A few pics of the tank set up (but not running) in our living room. I love it.
> 
> Stand light off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stand light on - w/ flash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stand light on - w/o flash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They put a hole in the stand top, right in the middle, so that the stand light also shines down onto the centre shelf. Very clever.


That's a very nice looking setup. It's very well aesthetically designed. Gosh, I feel bad not helping with the move. Would have had a sneak peak. I like how you're keeping us all waiting and feeling the suspense


----------



## crazy72

jobber604 said:


> That's a very nice looking setup. It's very well aesthetically designed. Gosh, I feel bad not helping with the move. Would have had a sneak peak. I like how you're keeping us all waiting and feeling the suspense


Ming, you were sick. I've been pondering it and I think it might just be a good enough reason for not helping. I think I might perhaps forgive you. 

You're welcome to a sneak peak any time. As long as you're not contagious any more.


----------



## Morainy

Wow, Franck! I missed this thread! I didn't think this tank was still available. You got it! It looks fabulous. You could just sit a few potted plants in it while you make your plans. It is a gorgeous tank!

How many gallons is 260 litres? 55 or 60, something like that? You can do so much with that space! And a bowfront, too!

Now I know why you were selling your kitchen sink, lol.


----------



## crazy72

Thank you Maureen. Yes, there are time when I look at it and gasp, thinking "Gosh what have I done?!". It's not up and running yet, and might not be for a while, but yes I really like the look of it. 260 litters is about 68 Gallons. It might be a little high to be an excellent planted tank (say compared to a 75G tank), but I'm not much of a plant hobbyist anyway so for me it'll work just fine. And yes personally I prefer it being a bow front. I love bow fronts.

I just saw your post about the Studio 900. I'll reply there to keep the records clean.


----------



## Morainy

Hey, Franck, while you're mulling over the new setup, please consider a lively group of sterbai corydoras. I have some right now and they are beautiful with their golden fins and so sociable. They'd go well with everything! 

I really liked N/A's picture of the discus-cat tank. If you do go that route, please install a webcam so that we can all enjoy!


----------



## crazy72

Thanks Maureen. I'll certainly keep this in mind. Where did you buy yours?


----------



## Morainy

Aquariums West and Canadian Aquatics (Patrick)



crazy72 said:


> Thanks Maureen. I'll certainly keep this in mind. Where did you buy yours?


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Second that on the Sterbai. Mine from Patrick spawn every day in my Discus cube and are very interesting to watch. Great little fish. Fair pricing too. You might also look at some of the other slightly smaller, lower temperature happy cories from Charles right now. C. axelrodi, C. agassizi, C. reticulatus. All very nice.


----------



## tony1928

I gotta say that lighted cutout in the stand is pretty trick. This Vicenza line is pretty nice.


----------

